

Open Source platform for creating collaborative consumption marketplaces - kusti
http://www.shareable.net/blog/using-tribes-to-enable-sharing-within-offline-networks

======
24pfilms
Great idea for places that have a collaborative mentality.

------
Aegist
What a cool idea!

------
kaaist
Love the idea!

------
anuraj
Best Wishes!

